# Fooling around in my mad laboratory with some spheres



## barry richardson (May 12, 2018)

Playing around with ideas to use spheres and made these, some other operations involved besides turning...
the cat face has captive eyes that rotate freely so you can make silly faces with it, the other creature is made from saved interesting pieces.... about 16" long...

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 17 | Creative 2


----------



## Tom Smart (May 12, 2018)

I really appreciate your creativity, Barry. Wish I had that gene.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jasonb (May 12, 2018)

Very impressive, what a great idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 12, 2018)

Love the creativity and whimsy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2018)

Both funny and cool as hell Barry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Smitty (May 12, 2018)

Excellent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2018)

Very cool Barry. Nice job....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 12, 2018)

Original ideas made into masterpieces! Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 13, 2018)

You are a regular Dr. Seuss. They have the creativity of some of his mounted heads. Great work my friend as always.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nathan W (May 13, 2018)

Looks a little like my youngest son, Calvin J Candie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 22, 2018)

And another one, not sure what I'm going to do with them, maybe hang em in my garage, ..... wife wont let me hang it in the parlor lol

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 22, 2018)

Love the last two...you could probably sell them for quite a bit...very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jasonb (May 22, 2018)

Very cool.... How big is that last piece?


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2018)

That last one is something else Barry! I admire that you can look at a piece of wood and see that inside of it, I've never had "vision" like that. Super Cool! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 22, 2018)

jasonb said:


> Very cool.... How big is that last piece?


Thanks, about a foot long.....


----------



## robert flynt (May 23, 2018)

I'll say you are!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 24, 2018)

That is crazy, I love it.


----------



## barry richardson (May 24, 2018)

Blueglass said:


> That is crazy, I love it.


Thanks Les, I've got the bug now, I need to go out and find some more knot holes and such...


----------



## Blueglass (May 24, 2018)

I never got back to that crazy piece of Sapodilla so instead I grabbed a big chunk of Buttonwood. I need to cut it to the size of a LFRB for you. It will have crazy grain as I can see curls on the outside. It is still in the Keys and I am having to go down more often these days to help my mom. Not sure when it will get to you but it will. If you shape it with a bandsaw your cut offs will make some crazy eyes.


----------



## woodman6415 (May 24, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> And another one, not sure what I'm going to do with them, maybe hang em in my garage, ..... wife wont let me hang it in the parlor lol
> View attachment 147596


I’m also married to one of those narrow minded women .. no taste for real art

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 25, 2018)

Blueglass said:


> I never got back to that crazy piece of Sapodilla so instead I grabbed a big chunk of Buttonwood. I need to cut it to the size of a LFRB for you. It will have crazy grain as I can see curls on the outside. It is still in the Keys and I am having to go down more often these days to help my mom. Not sure when it will get to you but it will. If you shape it with a bandsaw your cut offs will make some crazy eyes.


Looking forward to it!, no hurry though....


----------



## Blueglass (May 25, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Looking forward to it!, no hurry though....


As much as I wish it were otherwise nothing I do seems to be in a hurry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 7, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> And another one, not sure what I'm going to do with them, maybe hang em in my garage, ..... wife wont let me hang it in the parlor lol
> View attachment 147596


Maya said she would hang the one with a long face in our living room since you need a place to put it. Knowing her love of heads mounted on a wall of anything that was not breathing before she likely would hang them all up. You know, just to help you out and all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

